# is there something wrong with me?



## ashie (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi, I am a 19 year old college student. I am not sure if I have IBS. Ok, here is my story... I am very nervous person...so when I was freshmen in high school, I always got butterflies whenever going to school. One day (I think it was the 3rd day of h.s), I just ate my lunch consisting of the usual cheeseburger cafeteria food. And I went to my next class, and some girl sitting next to me said "ewww, smell like rotten eggs in here." I knew it was me because she was looking at me with a disgusted face. So from that very day on, I always have this idea that I smell like fart. Whenever I get nervous or when I eat something even if it is just a pretzel, my stomach started bubbling inside and of course gas come. I went to the doctors to check and nothing wrong was found. They suggest me to see a therapist. So I was in therapy and was put on meds. Didn't work for me... Somehow I was able to graduate hs and thought I will get better in college but I was wrong. I am still a complete mess. Now I am in college and same stuff still happen. I want to live on campus but for the fear of farting non stop in the dorm and going to the bathroom in the dorm scare me. The college I go to is very small like about 600 students and it is all girls. People there gossiping about people all the time. I have no life. Just sitting at home crying that I stink, and the people at school hates me. I also miss a lot of my classes. What should I do?


----------



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

hi ashieit sounds like you do have the case of "ibs."i know it must be hard for you.When i was in high school, i remember going to school in the morning , and worrying whether or not my gas would come out. that was the worst part. also, i just stopped eating at school, and waited till i got home. well, now im 23, and still in college (for 5 years) full time as well as working full time. I cant imagine the pain youre going through with living on campus with others...especially girls. My advice is to just tell your closest friends about your problem. Some people may understand, and others wont. it must be difficult. what ive learned about my ibs is this: theres no way to make it "disappear" so you will have to accept it and try to make the best of it. you will be surprised how many other people have it. Whenever i get nervous, (and this happens all the time) i close my eyes and take a couple of deep breaths, and exercise every morning for an hour...for some odd reason, that helps me. You let me know if that helps.


----------



## adp (Nov 5, 2004)

try changing your diet. more vegetables and no fast food. no sugar and starches. lots of water. I noticed that my gas is a lot less smelly when I don't eat sugar and starches.I went to the bookstore and browsed through some books on the digestive system, and it helped me to gain a little more understanding.Also, I noticed that first thing in the morning and after lunch are generally times when I have to go. If I try to hold it in, I get gassy. Maybe try to fix your schedule so that you have some free time after lunch.For me, I think the problem was more about diet and changing certain behaviors, and not neccesarily about "ibs". And I can't argue with the excersise recomendation. I think all the answers that exist have been talked about on this site.


----------



## adp (Nov 5, 2004)

the diet thing is really hard. others have made the same recomendation to me like I just did, and you don't appreciate the full implications at first. I haven't been able to stick with it all the time, and I would be willing to bet that not many can, so don't get discouraged.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

yeah im afraid the harsh thing is IBS doesnt often go away... you sound like you are greiving for your old life but since you have hgad it so long its probably not coming back. ibs isnt that difficult to get used too we have to because its here and a part of US. the hardest thing in the world is relaising its here and accepting that everything we do, ibs is with us.tell your close friends and family, theres no point in you suffering on your own, iBS is nothing to be ashamed of. some people will understand and be a good friend forever but others dont adn some are ignorant, but this is a problem with all walks of life... keep your chin up


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Go to your doctor and mention your worries abut IBS. YOu dont mention weather you have any other symptoms?Do you have any others?Many people seem to have trouble with lots of veg as that tends to make you a bit more smelly (on the whole). Especially particular types of veg.Nikki


----------



## 23032 (Jun 16, 2005)

Hey there. I know this is an old post though I have just found a herbal extract you should try if you are still checking this post. It is called Chlorofresh and it is an internal deoderizer for the digestive tract. I don't suffer from this problem but i think anything is worth a try when you suffer from IBS.


----------



## 18553 (Jul 16, 2005)

Do you watch what foods you eat? Also, if you have a lot of gas and not a lot fo D, you can try something like gas x or phazyme. I like to use them before I go out if I am feeling gassy.


----------

